# 2nd Stage Partner Visa Processing Time



## NinaG (May 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have been married for 2 1/2 years now and I was granted a temporary spousal visa in April 07. I received a letter saying that my second stage processing will start after I send the requested documents. The documents were confirmed as being received on 2 April. Its now May 22 and I haven't heard anything back since. Anybody have any experience on how long this process takes?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Probably not too many posters in your situation Nina but many who wish they were already.
Given we have had Easter and that Immi isn't exactly the speediest mob at times, I'd have no concern and you could get confirmation of PR before too long.

Do re-post when it does come through and you might want to add it to the Sticky thread #1 on time-line experiences.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Ninag
Agree with wanderer would be good to see more posts from people that have moved on a bit further.


----------

